# Como digitalizar la voz con un pic



## Diego Alejandro (Jul 18, 2008)

*Hola a todos*, necesito una ayudadita, estoy realizando un proyecto con el cual quiero modular la voz en FSK, lo estoy realizando por etapas; cel problema que tengo es en la etapa donde quiero digitalizar la voz para luego pasar a la etapa de modulacion.

La conversion quiero realizarla mediante el pic 16f871 ya que me da una resolucion de 8 bits y la verdad es q, aun no tengo mucha practica con el manejo de los pics. Solo se q tengo que utilizar el comando ADCIN !Si alguien me podria guiar en la programacion q devo realizar! la programacion la estoy realizando en microcode! agaradezco cualquier comentario


----------



## Meta (Jul 19, 2008)

A aprte de saber cosas de muestreo y retención (Sample and Hold), tener memoria con varias EERPOM para dejarla ahí, pues la verdad más que el PIC, antes debes estudiar electrónica analógica y después analógica digital. Hay libros de estos temas, lo he dado en clase, la verdad es complicado. Di la parte este en un lector de CD.


----------



## Diego Alejandro (Jul 19, 2008)

Yo se q es complicado obtener una modulación FSK y que la memoria Eprom del pic es muy baja, lo que quiero es mediante un micrófono amplificar la señal de voz, para luego pasar a un conversor Analógico (ADC0804) y trabajar con un oscilador que me indique la frecuencia fija de 8k, ya que es la frecuencia utilizada para digitalizar la voz, y conseguir una transmisión serie a 64khz.

Pero aquí me surge un inconveniente  ya que los datos de la salida del conversor me los da en paralelo y tengo q anexar otra etapa a mi circuito que es el de convertir los datos de paralelo a serie; para luego pasar a la etapa de modulación 

Esta es mi duda puedo simplificar mi proyecto y trabajar con el PIC 16F871 con un cristal de 20 MHZ q es lo máximo q me puede soportar; para digitalizar  desde la salida de la amplificación de voz, y  digitalizar los datos directamente para pasarlos de forma serial a la etapa de modulación.

Y yo por lo general e trabajado realizando practicas sencillas en la universidad con micros,  es por esto que si alguien me podría dar una ayudada con la programación (micocode),  y si es posible hacerlo


----------



## eidtech (Jul 20, 2008)

Esto te ayudara bastante..

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc1456.pdf


----------



## Meta (Jul 20, 2008)

Diego Alejandro dijo:
			
		

> Yo se q es complicado obtener una modulación FSK y que la memoria Eprom del pic es muy baja, lo que quiero es mediante un micrófono amplificar la señal de voz, para luego pasar a un conversor Analógico (ADC0804) y trabajar con un oscilador que me indique la frecuencia fija de 8k, ya que es la frecuencia utilizada para digitalizar la voz, y conseguir una transmisión serie a 64khz.
> 
> Pero aquí me surge un inconveniente  ya que los datos de la salida del conversor me los da en paralelo y tengo q anexar otra etapa a mi circuito que es el de convertir los datos de paralelo a serie; para luego pasar a la etapa de modulación
> 
> ...



Puedes utilizar EEPROM externas y uniéndolas para tener más memoria, si quieres más frecuencia, eliges un PIC 18F de gama alta que te llega hasta los 48Mhz, esos si que tienen más memoria y son más potentes que los 16F.


----------

